
Show HN: Hacking Stellar (draft) - zeroxfe
https://github.com/0xfe/hacking-stellar
======
fiatjaf
I bet lumen holders will come here and say how much Stellar is good, others
will ask questions about how Stellar works implying it is a blockchain like
Bitcoin.

Besides that, the fact that something like this exists (along with the
friendly and comprehensive documentation on Stellar's official website) is
probably going to make more people join the wagon so maybe it won't fail like
the other 1000+ altcoins (and like its brother Ripple?).

------
fiatjaf
Just saw the `lumen`[0] command line tool from the same author and must say
THAT is really interesting.

[0]: [https://github.com/0xfe/lumen](https://github.com/0xfe/lumen)

